# viewing a cd burned from a mac on xp



## hermes (Aug 12, 2000)

Hi

My girlfriend brought home a cd burned from her bosses mac. its full of raw images. she put it in my laptop running xp but it sees a blank cd. the images are there because you can see them on a mac. i am not joking when i say i know nothing about macs. Is there some software or process i should be using?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2005)

well the problem is in the format used to burn the cd in question or the way it was burned. Ask them to burn it in Juliet format and to close the disk after the session if they look at you like you're from mars arrange other plans. Also Mac programs are not compatible with windows. If they don't know how to save for cross platform tell them to go to school and learn how or get new jobs working in a production factory pushing foot pedals for 8 hours.


----------



## DoorGah (May 14, 2005)

If Toast (Roxio) is available for CD copying, it has an option to burn CD to Mac and PC called Hybrid....works well. I would assume other programs have that option too. Good luck


----------



## hermes (Aug 12, 2000)

Ha ha. Excellent advice Doc. I think i'll go straight for the last option.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

You could also try either Macopener or Macdrive.

Just google either.


----------

